# Two Rivers, WI



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Thought I'd share an update since moving here in mid FEB. been out on the lake a half dozen times, slowly learning the depths and contours here, very different scenario than the Straits and Detour I'm used to. Totally different presentations as well. So far I've got one brown, my first ever, and last night my fiance reeled in an 8lb king, the first one I've caught in over 10 years. Very nice fishery here and I'm looking forward to learning it more as the summer progresses. A trip to Lake Poygan is in the plans in a week or so once this warm weather sticks around. Hope everyone is having a good season so far! Tight lines!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice fish! Once you learn the area you should start slaying them. FM


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Went out solo tonight for a couple hours. Had a big brown smoke my dipsey setup while I was setting my 2nd rod. Turned and headed south, nothing, marked a few. Pulled rods, ran south a bit, turned around and started trolling north. Hit a nice laker off my deep dipsey after about 10 minutes. Passed the pierheads one more time then pulled the plug for the night. Very nice night on the water.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Fishing has been very very good here the last couple months. Kings have shown up in numbers and size and we've been getting a handful of nice steelhead as well. I have to say the best part of it all is I've been able to take several new people out and introduce them to the big lake fishing and put them on nice fish. It's great seeing someone's face light up when a big king takes a 200' run on a leadcore or on a rigger rod. Or listen to them laugh as they struggle to pull the dipsey rod from the holder as a king rips line from the reel.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## waterfowl_warrior09 (Apr 29, 2014)

Killin em!!! Way to go man looks fun!


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Glad you guys are having fun over there. We will miss your reports from Munuscung though lol.


----------

